# The Accountant on Ultra HD Blu-ray, Blu-ray and DVD on January 10!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> CALCULATE YOUR CHOICES WHEN
> 
> *THE ACCOUNTANT*
> 
> ...


----------

